# Does the TTOC have a google map?



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

On google maps, you can create custom maps where users can pin their location and add videos, pictures and comments. Has anyone started one yet? I would love to see something like this in a sticky!

Who knows? Could even help with admin of the TTOC.


----------



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

Here is something I've setup. I will add a step-by-step guide on how to add yourself to the map, but If you already know how you can go ahead and do it yourself anyway.

http://paranoidgeek.co.uk/~acidrainy/

You can customise the colour of the pins for the POI's could be good to have non-members one colour, members another and reps another? Just food for thought.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I set one up ages ago, but I've no idea what happened to it.


----------

